# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cận Cảnh Phiên Chợ Tình ở Sapa, Qua tiếng khèn tiếng sáo

## dulichnt

Qua tiếng khèn tiếng sáo, các thiếu nữ mới lớn đến phiên chợ tình nhận ra tình cảm của các chàng trai thổ lộ với mình. Nhưng gần đây "chợ tình" đang dần mất bản sắc, vì nhiều người thay đi kiếm tình lại đi kiếm tiền.


Chập tối thứ bảy hàng tuần, phiên chợ ở Sapa sáng trưng đèn điện.


Người dân nơi đây bảo, chợ tình Sapa là một trong những truyền thống độc đáo của đồng bào Mông, Dao ở vùng cao Lào Cai. Sau phiên chợ, nhiều cặp nam thanh nữ tú trở nên thân thiết. Có nhiều cặp đã nên vợ chồng.


Do bản của những người dân tộc khá xa trung tâm thị trấn Sapa nên họ thường đi từ tối hôm trước (ngày thứ bảy) và ngủ qua đêm tại đây để được tham gia vào phiên chợ ngày chủ nhật. Do đó, đêm thứ bảy ở đây khá náo nhiệt.


Chỉ cần qua tiếng khèn, tiếng sáo, các thiếu nữ cũng có thể hiểu được tình cảm của các chàng trai đang thổ lộ.


Sau những điệu múa xòe ô và tiếng khèn, tiếng sáo vang lên réo rắt, có người đứng ra thu tiền của du khách để chia đều cho các "diễn viên".


Bà Hòa cùng chồng lần đầu từ Hà Nội lên khá ngạc nhiên trước văn hóa và phong tục tập quán nơi đây. Tâm sự với ông bà, chàng trai Giàng A Sử (15 tuổi) bảo, hầu như tối thứ bảy nào cậu ta cũng có mặt ở phiên chợ. Đến đây không chỉ được trao đổi giao lưu tiếng Anh với người nước ngoài, Sử còn trao đổi những thông tin với các cô gái, chàng trai ở bản khác.


Các chàng trai đi tìm bạn gái ở phiên chợ tình Sapa thừa nhận, giờ chợ tình không còn thiêng liêng và ý nghĩa như ngày xưa. Một số thổi khèn thực chất chỉ đi kiếm tiền chứ không phải đi tìm bạn gái.



Các đồ lưu niệm được mang ra bán ở phiên chợ.


Người phụ nữ Dao đỏ mời du khách mua hàng thổ cẩm.


Trong khi đó, không ít thiếu nữ thể hiện bàn tay khéo léo của mình ngay tại phiên chợ.


Du khách thưởng thức món trứng nướng ở chợ phiên Sapa.

----------

